# Interview cumulative score



## steven16 (Mar 14, 2013)

I recieved my cumulative test and interview score and recieved a 554.3
i was wondering if anybody knows if that is a good score. thanks for any responses


----------



## steven16 (Mar 14, 2013)

This is for local 25 on Long island. and i was wondering why all the scores ive seen are scored out of 100% but i somehow got a 554.3?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

awesome


----------



## steven16 (Mar 14, 2013)

wildleg said:


> awesome


so does that "awesome" mean you thibnk i did really well, or are u congratulating me? sorry im kind of nervous and hate waiting to find out. lol


----------

